# Harder to find for free



## tlcarrig (Nov 10, 2011)

Well it seems as though someone here in Douglasville is now paying for what I have been getting for free. I wish you luck but remember I will still be checking the sources. I might not have any supply for a while but you will slip up somewhere or get tired of paying and I'll be there to get right back in the door.


----------



## Claudie (Nov 11, 2011)

There are many companies that telemarket nation wide offering to buy electronic waste. I have been called by them a few times myself. They usually offer a very low payment and you pay the shipping but they are paying all the same. :|


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 11, 2011)

The competition is getting very tough here also.
My guess it is getting tougher everywhere.

Jim


----------



## Geo (Nov 11, 2011)

tlcarrig
i live in Morgan county,about 4 counties to the north of where you are.its a hard go with Escrap around here unless you know someone very well.have you tried Huntsville?i always do well when go scavenging up there.they have so many technology companies and redstone arsenal has an auction every couple of months.ive been waiting for some of the nasa scrap from the shuttle training places at marshall space flight center but TVR gets most of that.if you ever want to talk about pooling resources and making a bid on some stuff just let me know.


----------



## Kenshiro (Nov 11, 2011)

Some goofball in my area is advertising free hard drive and LCD screen pickups on kijiji. I think I can outpace him however.


----------



## Palladium (Nov 11, 2011)

I do believe tl moved to Douglasville, Ga a few months back Geo.


----------



## Geo (Nov 11, 2011)

ahh.well that would be difficult to pull off then. :lol:


----------



## resabed01 (Nov 11, 2011)

> *"Some goofball in my area is advertising free hard drive and LCD screen pickups on kijiji. I think I can outpace him however."*



Hey! I've got an ad on Kijiji offering fee pickup! LOL...Gotta put those feelers out there, you never know


----------



## Smack (Nov 11, 2011)

resabed01 said:


> > *"Some goofball in my area is advertising free hard drive and LCD screen pickups on kijiji. I think I can outpace him however."*
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! I've got an ad on Kijiji offering fee pickup! LOL...Gotta put those feelers out there, you never know



LMAO, hell you guys could be cousins lol.


----------



## tlcarrig (Nov 11, 2011)

Palladium, I moved to Villa Rica in March of last year. We had a 3 month layover in D'ville while we locared a house. Geo, does UAH have auctions like UAB? I went to quite a few at UAB while working there. That was before I got the fever though. It's funny that you are in Morgan Co. There is a state surplus warehouse in Eva. It used to be over close to the Anniston Depot.


----------

